# Lakeshore Rv



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

I am within a day or so of buying a new 31RQS. I am wondering what other
trailer owners have thought of Lakeshore Rv's service.

It seems other dealers want to beat them up as a sales tactic so i need some help from those of you that have your work done there.

Thanks...Ken


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought a 30rls from them last May. Great people and service. No regrets.

Welcome, by the way!!









Jim


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> I bought a 30rls from them last May. Great people and service. No regrets.
> 
> Welcome, by the way!!
> 
> ...


Jim

Has ther "after the sale" service been good?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have never been there but I have now bought 2 Outbacks from them sight unseen and have had no problems with either of them. My wife actually did the last sale from them with no hassles at all. The delivery drivers have been very professional and best of all their prices are the best around.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Other dealers have matched them or beaten them, something to think about is were are you going to get your warrenty work done. If you live close to Lakeshore no problem but if you live a long distance from them you may have a problem getting warrenty done from someone else. This has happened to many who have bought a trailer from someone else, they will refuse to do the work or put you on a long waiting list. And who is to say they will do as good a job as they would do on a trailer that was bought from them









Just something to thing about there are pros and cons with buying away from home. What ever you decide O hope you get what you want and the deal that you want, and hope to many posts from you. Good luck!


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

We bought our 26RKS from Lakeshore in Nov - had it delivered 900 miles away. Saved at least $3k. No regrets. Have not pusued service yet from local dealer. Interested in what others say. Marci was great to deal with.
Good luck!
Terry B


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Other dealers have matched them or beaten them, something to think about is were are you going to get your warrenty work done. If you live close to Lakeshore no problem but if you live a long distance from them you may have a problem getting warrenty done from someone else. This has happened to many who have bought a trailer from someone else, they will refuse to do the work or put you on a long waiting list. And who is to say they will do as good a job as they would do on a trailer that was bought from them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lakeshore is only about 35 minutes away from me.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with Rob. It's worth a call to General RV. I'd highly recommend Lisa at the Wayland General RV. I have been very satisfied, especially with Lisa!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

kvanek said:


> I bought a 30rls from them last May. Great people and service. No regrets.
> 
> Welcome, by the way!!
> 
> ...


Jim

Has ther "after the sale" service been good?
[/quote]

Lakeshore is about 450 miles from me. If I needed service I'd take it to Evansville IN, about an hour away. I haven't yet needed service since I brought it home, except some brake service while on the road. I might even consider taking it to Lakeshore if I wanted to travel up that way. I purchased the unit sight unseen. When I went to pick it up we did the PDI thing and noticed some things that needed attention. I also ordered some add ons that I scheduled to have done a few days after the PDI. While camping and waiting for the add ons to come in, I noticed a couple more things that needed work or attention. When I returned they graciously took care of it all. I even camped in one of their sites next to their facility overnight for free. They invited me to come stay there anytime I liked without charge. I am very happy with them.

Jim


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought my 28KRS from Marci at Lakeshore RV in June 2006. Even after travelling over 2730 miles (Helena, MT to Muskegon, MI) round trip to go and get it, I save over $8500 over any other dealer that I could find in Montana, Washington, Idaho, Utah, or Wyoming. Marci was very patient and the entire staff answered all of my questions and even the ones that I hadn't asked. They too volunteered one of their "camping pads" if I wanted to stay overnight, though I was anxious to get on the road. I have had only minor problems and though none have required a dealer visit, the local Keystone Dealer has said that he will be happy to do any warranty or other service for me. If I can save as much as I did this time the next time I buy an RV, my first choice will be Lakeshore RV. I also talked to some locals that were in the dealership when I was there and they said that the service was the best they had ever experienced.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

kvanek said:


> Other dealers have matched them or beaten them, something to think about is were are you going to get your warrenty work done. If you live close to Lakeshore no problem but if you live a long distance from them you may have a problem getting warrenty done from someone else. This has happened to many who have bought a trailer from someone else, they will refuse to do the work or put you on a long waiting list. And who is to say they will do as good a job as they would do on a trailer that was bought from them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lakeshore is only about 35 minutes away from me.
[/quote]

You will have no problems than, you are lucky, I live 2000 miles so I have to pay $3000 just to get it shipped to me.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I drove from NW Oregon to go get mine from Marci at Lakeshore last spring. Everything went great. Marci was knowledgable, accommodating, and friendly. And ... oh yah, I saved about $6000 in the process. I "lived" in my new TT on their RV pad for the weekend and compiled a list of anything that wasn't perfect. Monday a.m. , they pulled my TT into the shop, worked their way down my list and fixed everything, very patiently I might add. I'm sure I was a "tough customer," some of the items on my list were a bit petty, but as it was my 1st TT, I wanted everything to be perfect. They took care of me









Good Luck,
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like a done deal to me then, Ken.

Enjoy your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Ken,

I had called them as I live 750 miles away. Local dealer gave me the run around about fixing my trailer. They told me my local dealer was stupid arranged some time and we fixed my trailer over the phone with me doing the drilling and screwing.

I would buy from them any day of the week. Twice on Sunday!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I also talked to Marci about buying. She gave me a great quote and my local dealer beat it if you include delivery charges. I thought I would try local and get 'better' service. I'm one phone call from a Better Business Bureau complaint. If I were to do it again, Marci would get my business. My local dealer treats me like I'm a stranger.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks to all that helped me with this decision.

I just called john at Lakeshore and confirmed i will take it. I pick it up Monday morning.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I suspect you will be well taken care of and thrilled with the transaction.

Even if you NEVER have the trailer serviced by Lakeshore, the money most people save on the purchase would pay for all repairs needed for the serviceable life of the trailer.

Enjoy, it's a really fun time


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We took delivery last Fri on a 28krs from Marci at Lakeshore. We drove 950 miles from Eastern NC to Muskegon. Marci was very nice nad easy to deal with. No hard sell, the lowest price was her first quote. Beat my local dealer by 3500.00. With that money, we got all the options we wanted. The trip was another few hundred $$, but we had the time and it was a good shakedown. A service tech was assigned and went through all their stuff on his pDI list and then corrected other items I found. We spent the night on their pad, they corrected a couple of other little items and we were on our way. A very painless process. In fact, it was downright satisfying. I would recommend them any day. I'm not really concerned about service after the sale at this point. If something goes really worng, the local dealer willjusst have to fix it. Alos, the guys at Lakeshore are easy to work with and know their stuff. They set up the WD and sway control perfectly the first time. Even did it by the numbers at my request and with no complaining. I can be very picky about these things, but they were very patient and nice to me.
david


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

beachbum said:


> We took delivery last Fri on a 28krs from Marci at Lakeshore. We drove 950 miles from Eastern NC to Muskegon. Marci was very nice nad easy to deal with. No hard sell, the lowest price was her first quote. Beat my local dealer by 3500.00. With that money, we got all the options we wanted. The trip was another few hundred $$, but we had the time and it was a good shakedown. A service tech was assigned and went through all their stuff on his pDI list and then corrected other items I found. We spent the night on their pad, they corrected a couple of other little items and we were on our way. A very painless process. In fact, it was downright satisfying. I would recommend them any day. I'm not really concerned about service after the sale at this point. If something goes really worng, the local dealer willjusst have to fix it. Alos, the guys at Lakeshore are easy to work with and know their stuff. They set up the WD and sway control perfectly the first time. Even did it by the numbers at my request and with no complaining. I can be very picky about these things, but they were very patient and nice to me.
> david


You don't hear of a dealer setting up a hitch correctly very often. Impressive! Looks like Lakeshore has it going on!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

For those of you who plan to purchase from Lakeshore in the future, or are in the middle of a deal, make sure to mention Outbackers.com









They need to know how many customers we send their way


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

kvanek said:


> I am within a day or so of buying a new 31RQS. I am wondering what other
> trailer owners have thought of Lakeshore Rv's service.
> 
> It seems other dealers want to beat them up as a sales tactic so i need some help from those of you that have your work done there.
> ...


Ken - we bought our 31RQS from Lakeshore. It was so easy - gave a credit card number to hold and ship the vehicle and gave a cashiers check when it arrived. Driver was a nice guy and the trailer showed up full of H2O and LPG. It was clean and looked wonderful. Totally easy transaction.

When shopping around went to our local dealer with the price from Lakeshore and they wouldnt even come close and told us that they would not service it, if we did not buy from them. I called Keystone and they gave me several authorized warranty places in my area, so I dont even have to deal with the local dealer.

I would go through Lakeshore again in a heartbeat. We have had no problems with our baby







No warranty work at all. The only thing is you do not get a "good" PDI upon delivery. Pretty much a drop off - here is everything and your pamphlets - enjoy. Of course, it hasnt been a problem. NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL !! Its not hard to figure out and this site makes it better than a video of a PDI









Good luck and dont believe your local dealer...Call Keystone and get a list of warranty places and then call Lakeshore - no regrets









Jennifer

email if you have any questions


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> For those of you who plan to purchase from Lakeshore in the future, or are in the middle of a deal, make sure to mention Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a GREAT idea....


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'v bougth 2 from them and have never had take them in for serve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

jfish21 said:


> I'v bougth 2 from them and have never had take them in for serve


Same for me too.

John


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thought I would chime in about Lakeshore. We ordered a 2007 25RSS Friday afternoon (2/23) with delivery to NC and the darn thing showed up Sunday afternoon (2/25)!!! Talk about service. As jedmunson mentioned, the PDI is far from thorough but for the amount of money we saved versus a local dealer, it is well worth the risk. Marci was awesome and we can't wait to go on the maiden voyage.

BTW, while I saw Lakeshore on Ebay, I was EXTREMELY hesitant to even call them until reading threads here on Outbackers.com. Of course I mentioned this to Marci so that they were aware of the reputation they have built and the number of new customers coming to them because of this forum.

emsley3


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah where would they be without us







I just wish they could advertise their prices again but I guess other dealers complained boo hooo

John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

emsley3, 
Welcome!! Where at in NC are you??
david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beachbum,

Were in Raleigh. Going to making our way to your area in June. Already have a reservation for the KOA in Hatteras.

Sad to say that I was born and raised in NC and have never been to the Outer Banks. Our new (and first) TT will change many things including that!









emsley3


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Marci and talk about a nice lady that gave a great quote. I am looking at getting the 28krs here soon and I got a great offer from her. I could get it for about $20,700 delivered to Oklahoma City and it came with the equilizer weight distribution system for that price. The 7 year ext warranty was another almost $1,600. Do you think it is worth the extra money? I can't wait till I get off of this road trip so I can order it. I told her she is very popular online and she knew it was because of us outbackers.com. That is good they know about us and where they are getting thier business.

Greg


----------



## Doug & Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

WE ARE GETTING A 310 BHS FROM LAKESHORE HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO DO YOU KNOW WHO PUT THE WD AND THINGS ON FOR YOU/



beachbum said:


> We took delivery last Fri on a 28krs from Marci at Lakeshore. We drove 950 miles from Eastern NC to Muskegon. Marci was very nice nad easy to deal with. No hard sell, the lowest price was her first quote. Beat my local dealer by 3500.00. With that money, we got all the options we wanted. The trip was another few hundred $$, but we had the time and it was a good shakedown. A service tech was assigned and went through all their stuff on his pDI list and then corrected other items I found. We spent the night on their pad, they corrected a couple of other little items and we were on our way. A very painless process. In fact, it was downright satisfying. I would recommend them any day. I'm not really concerned about service after the sale at this point. If something goes really worng, the local dealer willjusst have to fix it. Alos, the guys at Lakeshore are easy to work with and know their stuff. They set up the WD and sway control perfectly the first time. Even did it by the numbers at my request and with no complaining. I can be very picky about these things, but they were very patient and nice to me.
> david


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Doug & Shelley said:


> WE ARE GETTING A 310 BHS FROM LAKESHORE HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO


Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new purchase, that model sure looks like a dandy!! As several people have purchased from Lakeshore, you may want to start a new thread asking the question about the hitch setup.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Lakeshore was great. When I first started looking, someone from here recommended them. The were great to deal with and less $$$. recommendations are high in my book.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lakeshore put on my the Equalizer WD hitch and made the necessary adjustments for me.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We bought from Marci at Lakeshore. We saved 6k over the nearest dealer which was 120mi. North. It was a heckuva drive from West Texas but we are so glad we did. We stayed overnight on their pad and got everything we needed fixed. We then spent a week at El Dorado State Park in Kansas at the Big Oak campground. We loved it - what a perfect way to get started camping.

One suggestion to consider - purchase "add-ons" from them and have them install everything prior to your getting there so that the time you do have can be spent on making sure your trailer is right. We brought alot of stuff and just paid the install fees and it chewed into our time there pretty significantly such that we were 3-4 hours late getting out of Muskegon. Next time we will order the extras from Marci and have it all installed so we can focus on just making sure our camper is "right" while we are there.

Michael in service is a super guy. Ask for him to do your PDI and walkthrough.

Be sure to get your picture taken with Marci before you leave. It's not often that you get to have your picture taken with an RV ROCK STAR!!!

-CC


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Another suggestion is to check the price on all the "add ons" via the net to find the best price. I found Lakeshore would price match
the best price on the hitch ect....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

wow, my posts keep disapearing this is so uncool.


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

We got our 31RQS there next week. Dittos on Michael - very helpful. We also had most of the goodies added ahead of time, but decided to get a slideout awning on the spot, and had them mount an electric jack and Reese hitch I brought with me. It didn't take them long.

They had a concrete pad (w. W/E) on the side where we spent Friday night. This gave us a chance to take a second longer look for anything else that we had missed; Michael tweaked a few things we fond on Saturday morning. If you are travelling far and have the time, this worked well: it let us start to wring out the TT (and learn about it) and get a good night's sleep before driving after a long day.


----------



## Doug & Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE WITH LAKESHORE RV WE PICKED UP THE CAMPER ON WED MICHAEL WAS WONDERFUL I THINK HE THOUGHT I WAS BEING VERY PICKY BUT WAS STILL VERY NICE TO US I JUST THINK IF YOUR SPENDING THIS KIND OF MONEY THINGS SHOULD BE ALMOST PERFECT







WE DID HAVE QUITE A WAIT GETTING OUR AWNING COVERS ON AND SOME TWEEKING THEY HAD TO DO BUT IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT T HEY PUT THE WD ON AND PULLED LIKE A DREAM ON THE WAY HOME WE ARE GOING AWAY WITH IT TOMORROW FOR A COUPLE DAYS TO REALLY USE IT AND CAN'T WAIT TO GO THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug & Shelley said:


> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE WITH LAKESHORE RV WE PICKED UP THE CAMPER ON WED MICHAEL WAS WONDERFUL I THINK HE THOUGHT I WAS BEING VERY PICKY BUT WAS STILL VERY NICE TO US I JUST THINK IF YOUR SPENDING THIS KIND OF MONEY THINGS SHOULD BE ALMOST PERFECT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! 

BTW, posts are much easier to read if they are not typed in all caps...
In online forum language, typing in all caps means you are yelling









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We picked up our 30rls and camped at the Muskegon KOA. Then returned by appointment to have the add ons installed. This gave us a chance to really check out the TT. We found half a dozen things we wanted adjusted or checked out. Lakeshore did it all quickly and with a smile. We then stayed on their pad overnight before heading home. A totally pleasant experience.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Man, I wish I had known of Lakeshore before I bought my trailer almost tow years ago. Probably could have saved a lot of money.


----------

